# quick Vic question...



## 3 45's (Feb 18, 2010)

can I do Sp 44's and other Vics in a HEAVILY wooded tank...if not..which lake would be suited to that?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it depends if yur general hardness is low or mean, if it's mean, yu can house some vics. Just make sure yur pH is high enough.
xris


----------



## king uther (Jul 7, 2009)

Wood constantly lowers PH, try some Pelvcachromis, Pseudocrenilabrus or Nanochromis.
These guys can handle slightly acidic water.


----------

